# microcontroller ATMEL 32 mega



## yayooo (18 يناير 2010)

salam alikum:
I want to ask about programming a micro-controller ATMEL 32 mega using C language (first time user) can anyone help plzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ahmed Adel (19 يناير 2010)

CodeVision, WinAVR, AVR Studio
كلها C Compilers ممتازة جدا للـ AVR Microcontrollers
ملحوظة أنا غير متأكد من AVR Studio يكتب سى ولا أسمبلى ..


----------

